# expandable memory limit in blackberry curve 8520??



## esh (Nov 10, 2009)

I understand they use microSD cards, and im also awar it comes with a 2GB card, but whats the maximum it can support??????


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Nov 11, 2009)

16 gb


----------

